# Περιστέρια > Διατροφή >  Pigeon Vitality

## lazaros

Θα ήθελα να παρουσιάσω δύο πολλοί καλά προιόντα της εταιρείας Pigeon Vitality.
To Improver και το AntiFungal.

Δεν είναι φάρμακα γι'αυτό τα χρησιμοποιούμε όλο τον χρόνο άφοβα.

Μας γλιτώνουν από θεραπείες και έξοδα και το κυριώτερο έχουμε υγιέστατα περιστέρια.

Βάζω και την ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.

*********

----------


## pedrogall

Νεκταριε που μπορουμε να τα βρουμε εδω στην Αθηνα; Τα εχουν καποια συγκεκριμενα μαγαζια;

----------


## lazaros

Τα έχουν μόνο στη Θεσσαλονίκη και μόνο η
***********

Παίρνεις τηλέφωνο, ρωτάς αν το έχει( γιατί μερικές φορές ξεμένει),το κλείνεις και μετά βάζεις χρήματα σε κάποιο λογαριασμό που θα σου πεί.

Για άμεση αποστολή(και την ίδια ημέρα παραλαβή) της στέλνεις με φαξ την απόδειξη της τράπεζας που έβαλες το χρηματικό ποσό και της λες να σου στείλει το δέμα με το ΚΤΕΛ.

Εννοείται ότι θα πας εσύ να παραλάβεις το δέμα από το ΚΤΕΛ.

Ή αλλιώς στο στέλνει με courier, αλλά αργεί μερικές μέρες.

Το κατάστημα είναι φερέγγυο,δεν μου έχει δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα  δύο χρόνια τώρα.

----------

